# help with 93508



## jmthomas29 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi, I am still new to cardiology but here is my question. Dr. wants to know when billing a 93508 if there is anything else billable with that procedure. Thanks for your help. Janis


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 2, 2009)

jmthomas29 said:


> Hi, I am still new to cardiology but here is my question. Dr. wants to know when billing a 93508 if there is anything else billable with that procedure. Thanks for your help. Janis



If just cath. and imaging of the coronaries, use 93508, 93540 for injection, and 93566 for imaging supervision.

If full Lt heart cath, add 93510 and 93543.

These charges can only be used once per patient.

I hopes this helps you out,
Jim Pawloski CIRCC, R.T.(CV)


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 2, 2009)

jmthomas29 said:


> Hi, I am still new to cardiology but here is my question. Dr. wants to know when billing a 93508 if there is anything else billable with that procedure. Thanks for your help. Janis




If he also injects and interprets, then yes. You should look at the codes in the 93539-93545 range as well as the imaging codes 93555/93556.

Just remember for these additional codes there are two components required(documented), supervison(injection) and interpretation (reading of the films).

HTH


----------



## jaud63 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Cpt 93508*

We are performing these procedures and would like to know
if the CPT 93555-93556 require the 26 modifier. Our providers were instructed to use this because the imaging does require the hospitals equipment but they would like it verified.

Thanks


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 24, 2009)

jkhehn@msn.com said:


> We are performing these procedures and would like to know
> if the CPT 93555-93556 require the 26 modifier. Our providers were instructed to use this because the imaging does require the hospitals equipment but they would like it verified.
> 
> Thanks



That is correct.


----------

